# UDP Flood.. am i being DDoS'd?



## Calday10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, 
I have been doing a lot of configuring on my 3 routers this week and have checked the security log its full of UDP Floods and when it starts I get taken offline.. I'll post the logs on here.. I have done an IP trace and they are sending them from all over the world. I'm at university and our ISP is studentcom if thats any use..


10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP Flood (per Min)** 200.45.165.129, 11892->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP flood** 200.45.165.129, 11892->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP Flood (per Min)** 46.25.195.113, 25100->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP flood** 46.25.195.113, 25100->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP Flood (per Min)** 83.88.241.90, 64354->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP flood** 83.88.241.90, 64354->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP Flood (per Min)** 88.25.209.59, 10015->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP flood** 88.25.209.59, 10015->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP Flood (per Min)** 189.168.109.117, 62929->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP flood** 189.168.109.117, 62929->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP Flood (per Min)** 190.254.236.91, 12097->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP flood** 190.254.236.91, 12097->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP Flood (per Min)** 118.171.81.235, 28240->> 31.220.206.93, 38704 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:15 **UDP flood** 118.171.81.235, 28240->> 31.220.206.93, 38704 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:14 **UDP Flood (per Min)** 188.11.17.18, 16344->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:14 **UDP flood** 188.11.17.18, 16344->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:14 **UDP Flood (per Min)** 190.166.247.93, 58243->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)
10/22/2011 20:01:14 **UDP flood** 190.166.247.93, 58243->> 31.220.206.6, 21950 (from WAN Inbound)

That is just a snippet from the logs

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## Calday10 (Oct 19, 2011)

or is this to do with me using VOIP?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

udp flood uses a variety of ports. Yours is only using port 21950. What is your voip configured to use?


----------

